
Ask HN: How often do you see duplicated work in your company? - lettergram
I&#x27;ve worked at multiple companies and see duplicated efforts all the time. It&#x27;s honestly good to some degree to have competing products, but I was curious how often some of the HN crowd has seen it as well?
======
cimmanom
How large a company? This is a communication issue and thus should be very
rare in a small company where no department is larger than a single 7-10
person team. It's undoubtedly extremely common in companies with departments
of thousands.

------
oldsklgdfth
A coworker and I are working on the same feature "in parallel" as my boss put
it. We don't communicate or exchange ideas. Not sure how the "winning"
solution will be chosen.

